# Upgrading 3DS SD Card



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2013)

So, I'm looking to upgrade my 3DS SD card. Now I read that any will work, but I wanted to be sure before I spent money.

will either of these work:

This

and 

This?

Also, how do I transfer data onto a new SD card?


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2013)

Either of those would work fine. Ideally, you want one with a higher Class for faster read/write speeds, but it's not essential. This is the SD card I'm using in my 3DS right now.

As for transferring, this isn't something unique to the 3DS so Google would probably help you best here. It's really simple though. Just put your original SD card in your computer, copy the contents into some folder, put the new SD card in and transfer the contents from the folder onto the new card.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> Either of those would work fine. Ideally, you want one with a higher Class for faster read/write speeds, but it's not essential. This is the SD card I'm using in my 3DS right now.
> 
> As for transferring, this isn't something unique to the 3DS so Google would probably help you best here. It's really simple though. Just put your original SD card in your computer, copy the contents into some folder, put the new SD card in and transfer the contents from the folder onto the new card.



Oh. That's easy.

Would the class rating affect the playing of New Leaf much?


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh. That's easy.
> 
> Would the class rating affect the playing of New Leaf much?



It's possible it might affect how fast screenshots are taken but I couldn't tell you for sure as I don't have the game. Might be worth testing when the game is out.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I'm doing digital download.

Screenshots. Nyeh.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, I'm doing digital download.
> 
> Screenshots. Nyeh.



Don't quote me on this but I believe the retail version will be faster at saving/loading pretty much no matter what. SD cards just can't compete with an actual cart really.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> Don't quote me on this but I believe the retail version will be faster at saving/loading pretty much no matter what. SD cards just can't compete with an actual cart really.



OH RIGHT. Y'know, for some reason, I got it in my head that there would be space taken up on my card if I still bought cartridge. *facepalm*


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> OH RIGHT. Y'know, for some reason, I got it in my head that there would be space taken up on my card if I still bought cartridge. *facepalm*



Screenshots will still be saved on the SD card with the retail version, which is why I mentioned it earlier. But yeah, general save data would be on the game cart.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

Personally, I'd go for a 32 GB card, but that's just me. I download a lot of things.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just gonna go for the hard copy. No need to spend extra money.


----------



## Joey (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm using the SD card that I had for my wii and it works great but I will still be getting a physical copy


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's the one I use: click mofo


----------



## Sora (Apr 16, 2013)

I only use Sandisk cards and they all work great.


----------



## Lew (Apr 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh. That's easy.
> 
> Would the class rating affect the playing of New Leaf much?



I have the game myself. It does for screenshots quite a bit, but game-play not much at all.


----------



## JKDOS (May 21, 2013)

What do you guys think of this? Help me make a purchase decision

http://www.amazon.com/NINTENDO-compatible-Coolpix-Easyshare-Powershot/dp/B004X7ROPU


scratch that piece of junk

I was deciding on whether to get class 10 or class 6 for the 3DS. After thinking, the 3DS shouldnt need more than class 6.

How's this: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra...69174769&sr=1-1&keywords=fast+SD+card+class+6


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Here's the one I use: click mofo



Sock would this work for gameplay of ACNL?


----------



## JKDOS (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Sock would this work for gameplay of ACNL?



Why would it not? It's a 16 GB Class 10 *SDHC *card. Looks like a deal to me


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Why would it not? It's a 16 GB Class 10 *SDHC *card. Looks like a deal to me



Well, I just mean in terms of running the game at a decent speed.


----------



## JKDOS (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, I just mean in terms of running the game at a decent speed.



Okay, I believe it will be perfect for ACNL. Class 10 is one of the fastest SD cards out there. And New Leaf runs perfectly on the stock SD card. I don't think the 3DS needs a super fast write speed besides downloading the game. I believe even a class 6 should be fine for something like the 3DS. Higher class SD cards are usually good for those high-tech HD cameras and camcorders


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Okay, I believe it will be perfect for ACNL. Class 10 is one of the fastest SD cards out there. And New Leaf runs perfectly on the stock SD card. I don't think the 3DS needs a super fast write speed besides downloading the game. I believe even a class 6 should be fine for something like the 3DS. Higher class SD cards are usually good for those high-tech HD cameras and camcorders



Oh, so it should speed up the download too?


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2013)

Yeah. Because It's downloaded straight to the SD card, I believe the Card speed has it's part to play. if i'm correct, it's not just the internet speed.

Fast internet + fast card = fast download.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Well, I ordered the SD card that Sock said last night. Should be coming on Thursday.

 Thanks everyone!


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2013)

Yeah it's really amazing for a 3DS. I'll never run our of space now. You should see my home menu NOW HAHA







and thats like not even 2gb


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Oh right! Forgot to ask this. How do I transfer the data from my current card to new one?


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh right! Forgot to ask this. How do I transfer the data from my current card to new one?



You do that on your computer I believe. Just cut and paste it from one SD card to another.


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2013)

I think I'll go ahead and order the same one. 16GB is a lot better than 4GB


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, the 16GB one is awesome. Thanks, Sock!


----------

